# Samson is home!!!!



## Stef (Apr 26, 2011)

Our little Samson finally came home last Friday. We brought him home in our XLarge pet carrier. I love how smart he is, so calm and mellow and love hearing him bray when he sees people.









Please excuse my work clothes.











My younger sister and brother with Samson.


----------



## leeapachemoon (Apr 26, 2011)

I love him! He is super cute!


----------



## ErikaS. (Apr 27, 2011)

LOL I just commented on your post on the goat forum! I said "Adorable!



" and that your dad was awesome for buying him. He's such a cutie. I sure would like to get one someday.


----------



## rimmerpaints (Apr 27, 2011)

aww love him! SO CUTE!!!


----------



## Helicopter (Apr 27, 2011)

Oh he's so handsome and he looks so calm and composed and ready to take charge of his very own people.





I think a donkeys bray is an amazing sound.



I have 4 and when they all start wheezing and honking at once I just stop what I'm doing, listen and smile.


----------



## lucky seven (Jun 26, 2011)

I just checked out this part of the forum for the first time. If you have neighbors that are close by, do any get upset with the braying? There are horses on my road, I have 2 (mini, full size), the mini mules are so cute I was wondering if they are loud?


----------

